# Pictures of Holden!



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Here are a few pictures of Holden from tonight  Any colour suggestions?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He is such a handsome hedgie  I'm not sure on his color though.


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Grumpy faaaaace! I love it! XD he looks algerian brown to me


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I'd say algerian brown too, but I'm just guessing.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Holden is such a cutie-pie!! I would also guess Algerian brown or chocolate.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I love the second picture, he's so handsome! 
I'm going to say Algerian Chocolate.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Too cute! My guess is Algerian Chocolate.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is gorgeous.


----------

